# Wir bauen unseren Teich neu



## thmsgtz (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo ich wollte mich erstenmal vorstellen.
Ich komme aus Brandenburg und habe schon eine gewisse Erfahrung mit Kois .Und wie es so ist wurde der erste Teich unerfahren gebaut.....Loch buddeln Folie rein fertig (gepumpte Version ).Jetzt haben wir uns unseren Traum erfüllt und ein großes Grundstück gekauft.
Jetzt habe ich eine Länge von 12m x4 .50 breit und 2 tief.Ich möchte jetzt meinen Teich in einer Schwerkraft Version betreiben.Dazu meine frage in welche reihenfolge werden die einzelnen  Komponenten angeschlossen.Logisch Ultrasieve 3 als erstes dann UV Lampe??? dann Filter ???? Und zum Schluß Pumpenschacht auch klar.Liebe Grüße aus Brandenburg und ein schönes Pfingswochenende.Thomas


----------



## fiseloer (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo und willkommen.
Dein Teich wird also mehr als 100000 Liter fassen. Durch ein US III gehen etwa 20000 pro Stunde.
Das ist zu wenig, findest Du nicht? Die Pumpen müsste übrigens direkt hinter den US III.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo Thomas! Herzlich willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß beim Teichbau! Schön, dass mal wieder jemand aus Brandenburg dazu kommt. Sicher wirst Du für Deine  Fragen hier viele gute Vorschläge von der Technikfraktion bekommen. 
Magst Du uns nicht ein paar Fotos zeigen?

Lg ina


----------



## Lion (14. Mai 2016)

hallo Thomas,
das wird ja eine tolle Sache.
Prüfe bitte einmal die Teichtiefe für Kois.
Neuester Stand , Teich für Kois nicht zu Tief machen.
Viel Freude bei dem neuen Projekt.
 Léon


----------



## fiseloer (14. Mai 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Thomas,
> das wird ja eine tolle Sache.
> Prüfe bitte einmal die Teichtiefe für Kois.
> Neuester Stand , Teich für Kois nicht zu Tief machen.
> ...


Interessant, woher hast Du das mit der Tiefe?


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2016)

Hi Thomas, 

Na, das freut mich doch.....

Vielleicht solltest du bei mir vorbeikommen, ein fertiger Teich etwas größer als deiner und ein fast fertiger in fast der gleichen Größe warten auf eine Besichtigung....


----------



## Lion (14. Mai 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Interessant, woher hast Du das mit der Tiefe?



hallo Klaus,
z.B. * defekter Link entfernt *
(nur eine Info, es gibt aber noch mehr, bitte googlen)
VG. Léon


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2016)

Hi Leon,

Das mag auf Japan zutreffen, aber wir haben hier eine ganz andere wetterentwicklung. 

Nachteile bei zu geringer tiefe:
-zu schnelle Aufheizung bei Sonne
-zu schnelle Abkühlung bei Kälte

Somit sollte man dann über Beschattung und beheizung nachdenken.

Nur mal eine Anmerkung zu mk:
Die meisten von ihm vorgestellten Teiche sind von Leuten denen Geld fast egal ist. Die heizen z.b. Auch im Winter mit bis zu 20 Heizern a. 600 Watt ihren unangefochten Teich. Siehe z.b. Olli roggisch. Also von daher wem die folgekosten egal sind soll es machen. Aus diesem Grund sehe ich die Aussagen von mk sehr kritisch.


----------



## Zacky (14. Mai 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum der Teichverrückten

Wie Klaus @fiseloer schon schrieb, wird ein US III nicht das gewünschte Filter- & Reingungsergebnis liefern. Da bräuchte es schon mehrere, aber das wäre eher unsinnig, so dass es sich anbieten würde, von Anfang an eine andere technische Linie zu fahren. Schau Dir einfach mal Trommelfilter, Vliesfilter oder Endlosbandfilter an. Die sind um einiges besser und effektiver und vor allem für den Teich-Junkie wartungsfreundlicher.

Ein paar Teiche anschauen, nette Gespräche führen und vorhandene Technik anschauen, wäre wohl das einfachste, um erst einmal einen groben Überblick zu bekommen. In Brandenburg und Berlin findest Du sicherlich einige User. Torsten @tosa hat sich für einen Besuch schon angeboten  und Andere wären sicherlich auch noch da.

Bevor es an die technische Planung / Ausstattung deiner Filtertechnik geht, könntest Du uns bitte noch etwas über dein Teichbauprojekt erzählen. Wie viel Fische (Koi)? Wie viel Bodenabläufe und Skimmer willst Du machen? Wie sieht die Teichform am Ende aus? Gerade & formale Beckenform?

Ich selbst komme aus dem nord-östlichen Berliner Umland und auch bei mir kannst Du / könnt Ihr natürlich gerne vorbeikommen.


----------



## thmsgtz (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Koi Gemeinde vielleicht habe ich mich noch nicht so richtig aus gedrückt.Ich hatte schon ein Koi Teich in Berlin aber nur mit 10000ltr .Nun habe ich die Technik schon wie beschrieben großer Filter von Nippon Koi160cm x160cm 4 Kammermusik je 500 ltr eine UV Lampe von Pro Pond 110 Watt und eine Rohr Pumpe 30.000ltr den US 3 habe für kleines Geld bekommen.Der Teich ist auch schon gebuddelt.Bin 2m tief gekommen und habe auch schon Bodenabläufe drin.Ich bin in Heidesee gestrandet und fühle mich super
 wohl.
Und besten Dank für die herzliche Aufnahme hier in Forum.Bilder mache ich wenn Wasser drin ist.Zur Zeit sind nur riesige Massen von Sand und keiner will sie haben


----------



## fiseloer (14. Mai 2016)

Kannst Du mal ein Bild von Deinem Filter einstellen? Wie viele BA hast Du gesetzt?


----------



## thmsgtz (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo könnte ich erst nächste Woche  machen da alles noch in Berlin arbeitet.Ich muss ja erst einmal Vlies und Folie bestellen.Dann kann ich erst nach und nach alles anschliessen .Und dann kommt das schwierigste alle Fische umsiedeln und so das Sie es auch überleben.Wir haben heute grade den Ringanker gesetzt.
Ach so 2 Bodenabläufe und ein Oberflächen Skimmer


----------



## thmsgtz (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo so sieht es bis jetzt aus .Ich hoffe ist habe die Fotos richtig hoch geladen


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2016)

Hmmmmm,

Also ich denke mal das wird ganz schön schwierig werden mit einem Flow von teichinhalt alle 4h. 2 BA u. 1 SK sind zwar richtig für deine Filteranlage, aber für deinen Teich deutlich zu wenig!!!


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde
Erstenmal Frohe Pfingsten für alle Koifreunde.Da ich ja mein Koi Teich neu baue und auch nicht wieder die Anfängerfehler machen möchte würde ich gerne eine Meinung einholen.Da ich demnächst die Teichfolie bestellen muss.....sollte man EPDM Folie oder PVC Folie verwenden und in ein Stück verlegen und mit Falten leben oder in einzelnen Bahnen verkleben lassen????? Und dann kommt auch noch das Problem wer kann das verkleben.Leider habe keine Erfahrung in verkleben und habe das noch nie gemacht.Ich hätte auch immer ein ungutes Gefühl da man seinen Fehler erst sieht wenn der Teich voll ist.Last mich mal eure Erfahrungen lesen.Vielen Dank
PS Mein alter Teich hat 15 Jahre gehalten mit PVC jetzt muss ich immer öfter Wasser auffüllen


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2016)

PVC-Folie vor Ort faltenfrei in einzelnen Bahnen verlegen lassen. Es gibt schon einige Firmen in Berlin/Brandenburg die Teichfolien verlegen...überall anrufen und schauen, wer noch Zeit hat und gleich Angebote zum Vergleich einholen.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Mai 2016)

thmsgtz schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Koi Gemeinde vielleicht habe ich mich noch nicht so richtig aus gedrückt.Ich hatte schon ein Koi Teich in Berlin aber nur mit 10000ltr .Nun habe ich die Technik schon wie beschrieben großer Filter von Nippon Koi160cm x160cm 4 Kammermusik je 500 ltr eine UV Lampe von Pro Pond 110 Watt und eine Rohr Pumpe 30.000ltr den US 3 habe für kleines Geld bekommen,



Ich befürchte, Du hast einen Technikplanungsfehler:
-USIII kann man nur mit einer direkt dahinter angeschlossenen. trocken aufgestellten Pumpe betreiben.
Diese Pumpe muss dazu ca. 50cm Höhe überwinden....Wasserstand knap unter dem Sieb bis Wasserstand nachfolgende KAmmer...
Ich hatte davon 2 Stück parallel zu laufen..Rohrpumpen funktionieren nicht mit einem USIII und würden sowieso bei 50cm Gegendruck einbrechen...

2 BA und 1Skimmer: benötigen ca. 25...30m³/h reale Pumpleistung.....und der Wasserstrm muss durch die Filter auch wirklich durchgehen...

Und der Nippon Filter ist für bis zu 15m³/h ausgelegt.....

Mein Tip- genau wie von zacky: Filtertechnik komplett umplanen.....die alte verkaufen oder für eine Innenhälterung....


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Ok ich hatte die Rohrpumpe auch als gepumpte Version genutzt und ohne US.Die Rohrpumpe wird ersetzt.Von den ich den Nippon Filter damals gekauft habe der hatte ein 80.000ltr Teich und nur eine UV Lampe mit den Nippon Filter betrieben und er hatte Glasklares Wasser.Lg Thomas


----------



## fiseloer (15. Mai 2016)

Wie viele Koi hatte er, und wie viel wurde gefüttert?


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

Bitte gehe nicht davon aus das das was woanders lief auch bei dir so wird.

Betreffend der wasserklarheit ist diese sehr stark abhängig von der Lage des Teiches, der Sonneneinstrahlung etc..

Klares Wasser muss nicht zwangsweise gesundes Wasser sein, ammonium, Nitrit, pH sind für das bloße Auge nicht sichtbar! Dann wenn du es siehst schwimmen tote Fische oben.

Noch bist du in einer Bauphase wo man Fehler noch einfach korrigieren und kostengünstig korrigieren kann. Schade das du unsere Angebote nicht annimmst.


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2016)

Es mag bei dem vorherigen Teich funktioniert haben, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass die gleiche Konstellation an deinem Teich auch so funktioniert. Das ist immer das große Risiko. Vielleicht baust Du dann die Filterstrecke gleich so auf, dass Du jederzeit erweitern oder mit einfachen Handgriffen ändern kannst.

Es kommt am Ende auch auf deine Ansprüche an und wie sich die Teichbiologie und Filterung an deinem Teich entwickelt.

PS: - glasklares Wasser bedeutet nicht automatisch gutes Wasser - genauso kann leicht grünes Wasser bessere oder ideale Werte haben. Den Fischen sollte es gut gehen, dass wäre Priorität.


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2016)

Zacky


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2016)

thmsgtz schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt meinen Teich in einer Schwerkraft Version betreiben


Hallo Thomas,
hast du dafür auch einen Filterkeller ausgehoben bzw. geplant.?



thmsgtz schrieb:


> Da ich ja mein Koi Teich neu baue und auch nicht wieder die Anfängerfehler machen möchte ...


noch ist Zeit dazu, wenn mal Wasser in der  Grube ist dann liegt das Kind schon im Brunnen, und du ärgerst dich.
Bei der Teichgröße sollte schon alles fast optimal sein um auch wirklich Spaß daran zu haben.


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo nicht falsch verstehen ich nehme immer gerne gute Ratschläge an.Aber mein Problem ist folgendes meine Koi sind in Berlin und mein Nachbar kümmert sich um meine Lieblinge.....also schaut ob alles richtig läuft und füttert sie auch.Aber das geht nicht mehr lange gut da er bald verreist. Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit und ich muss zum Ende kommen.Deswegen war mein Gedanke ertmal Fische rüber und dann nach und nach alles eventuell anpassen.Denn ansonsten muss ich jeden Tag hin und her fahren das sind mal 60 km.Lg Thomas
Wenn es so rüber gekommen ist das ich keine Ratschläge annehme tut mir das Leid so War es nicht gemeint
LG Thomas


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Ja ist schon geplant geht am 24 -25 los erst dann bekomme ich erst ein Minibagger.Die beiden BA und der Skimmer ist schon unter der Erde und bis zum Filter Keller gelegt.


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2016)

thmsgtz schrieb:


> meine Koi sind in Berlin


von wie vielen reden wir - notfalls besorgst du dir ein IH Becken (mit filter) und stellst das neben die Baustelle - da können dir bestimmt noch andere User wertvolle Tipps dazu geben


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2016)

Hi Thomas,

Ich verstehe deine Problematik.

Nur mal als Anregung:
- du planst 2 BA, 1 SK. Brauchst aber tatsächlich zum vernünftigen Betrieb mindestens 4-5 BA, 1 SK. 
Wie willst du die später nachrüsten, bzw. ändern?
- du planst mit 1 usIII, brauchst aber später eine vorfilterung die 80m3/h schafft.
- du planst mit kammerfiltern, brauchst aber später mindestens 3 IBC um die Biologie aufrecht zu erhalten.
- du planst mit einer Pumpe die gerade mal 20m3/h bei deiner förderhöhe schafft ( wenn überhaupt)
Und viele Sachen mehr...

Es muss auch bei der Größe nicht highclass sein, aber zumindest sollten ein paar Standards bereits jetzt schon vorgesehen werden.


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2016)

Und eine zwischenhälterung der Koi ist auch eine mögliche Variante um es richtig zu machen.


----------



## fiseloer (15. Mai 2016)

Dann hol Dir für kleines Geld ein Becken für  die Übergangszeit und bau den Teich in Ruhe. http://www.amazon.de/Intex-Frame-Po...d=1463306019&sr=8-1&keywords=intex+frame+pool


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Mai 2016)

Überstürze nichts
Hole lieber deine Koi ab und setze sie in ein Faltbecken und mache deinen Teich in Ruhe fertig.
Es soll Leute geben die alles schnell schnell machen wollen und denken es klappt schon aber das geht leider dann doch in die Hosen.
Ich habe auch bei meinem 1. und 2. Teich zu den Leuten gehört.
Nur beim 3. Teich habe ich mir Zeit gelassen und trotzdem sind Fehler aufgedrehten die ich hätte vermeiden können.

Da war ich wohl beim schreiben zu langsam 
Aber 3 Leute und der selbe Gedanke


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo du hast ja in bestimmten Sachen recht.Aber die erwähnte Rohrpumpe steht überhaupt nicht mehr auf der Liste das weiß ich das diese nicht reicht.Dein Vorredner hatte mir auch gesagt das zwei BA und ein Skimmer reichen also so gehen die Meinungen  aus einander.Ich weiß  auch das ich alles ändern muss.Ich werde noch ein dritten BA einbauen .noch geht es ja ohne größere Probleme.


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2016)

Falsch Thomas,

Mein Vorredner ist nur auf die von dir vorgegebenen Daten eingegangen. Thorsten c. Würde nie schreiben das das reichen würde.

Alle anderen sehen das denke ich mal genau wie ich.


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Ok das wäre natürlich die beste Idee auf das bin ich nicht gekommen .Ich habe auch schon ein großen Pool gefunden ungenutzt.480 Durchmesser 130 cm Tief super Idee
Danke für den Tipp Mach mal kommt man auf die einfachsten Sachen nicht.


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2016)

thmsgtz schrieb:


> Ok das wäre natürlich die beste Idee auf das bin ich nicht gekommen .Ich habe auch schon ein großen Pool gefunden ungenutzt.480 Durchmesser 130 cm Tief super Idee
> Danke für den Tipp Mach mal kommt man auf die einfachsten Sachen nicht.



Sehr gut, den schön in den Schatten stellen und dann nochmal die Planung überdenken....


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2016)

thmsgtz schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp Mach mal kommt man auf die einfachsten Sachen nicht.


dafür gibt es ja das forum - und fragen kost ja nix - zumindest hier ned


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Ok Danke
So und welche Folie????????Alle reden von EPDM  oder doch lieber die PVC Folie


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2016)

Faltenfrei PVC einschweissen oder PE, das hält dann sehr lange


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> PVC-Folie vor Ort faltenfrei in einzelnen Bahnen verlegen lassen. Es gibt schon einige Firmen in Berlin/Brandenburg die Teichfolien verlegen...überall anrufen und schauen, wer noch Zeit hat und gleich Angebote zum Vergleich einholen.



 hatte ich hier auch schon kurz angerissen


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Danke muss ich mal telefonieren wer das macht weil selbst verkleben möchte ich das nicht machen.


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Sorry Zacky
Komplett übersehen


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2016)

Hier z.b., ist nicht weit weg von dir....

http://www.rudowerwassergarten.de

http://www.koizentrum-berlin.de


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2016)

Aber bitte, rüste wirklich noch BA nach, das geht sonst irgendwann brutal in die Hose.


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Ja mache sind schon online bestellt.


----------



## thmsgtz (15. Mai 2016)

Ok den einen kenne ich sogar der ist wirklich nur ein paar Kilometer von mir weg.Vielen Dank für die Bemühungen.


----------



## thmsgtz (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde alles hat Prima geklappt drei BA sind jetzt drin plus ein Skimmer.
Danke nochmals ein den guten Tipp mit den Koi Händler in Berlin/Groß Ziethen dieser kommt jetzt am Donnerstag und macht alles fertig.Teichfolie einschreiben für ein super Preis.Lg aus Brandenburg Thomas


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

Und wie sieht jetzt dein filterkonzept aus?


----------



## thmsgtz (5. Juni 2016)

Ich werde erstmal sparen und mein Zubehör verkaufen und denke das dann meine Entscheidung auf ein Trommelfilter fällt.Aber ich muss mich erstmal erkundigen was für mich das beste ist.Also langsam und mit ruhe......habe keine Lust noch mal das falsche zu kaufen.


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt kannst es dir mal bei mir neutral ansehen....


----------

